# chevy cabs



## Guest (Apr 21, 2000)

I am wondering if Chevy during 73- 87 used the same cabs? If so can I place a 86 or 87 dash into a 78 cab? will 87 fenders and hood work with a 78 cab? I have a 78 that I am about to start on, but I like the 86 & 87 Body. Thank you all in advance for the responses.


----------



## 525 (Feb 27, 2000)

All parts are interchangeable throughout the years 73-87. I have done many restorations on these trucks, and aside from trim differences all fenders, doors, tailgates/beds, hoods and bumpers will bolt right on. Same goes for interior pieces. All trim will also fit but it is just a matter of what year and trim level you like. Blazer and Jimmy (K-5) panels and interior parts will also be the same. Good Luck. JB


----------



## Alan (Mar 2, 2000)

Sorry JB, but not so. The cab and doors are the same, but fenders, radiator support and hood, along with some related parts are different. I think the change year was '81. To put a later nose on a pre-'81 you ahve to do the whole nose, from the firewall forward. Later fenders have the side marker horizontal, while earlier ones were vertical,, or maybe it's vice-versa


----------



## MTCK (Feb 13, 2000)

Alan's right, firewall back should bolt up from 73-87, but the front clips were changed in 1981, and stayed the same shape until 87. You also have to make sure, if you're mixing and matching parts, that you get all the stuff from either trucks with single headlights, or trucks with dual headlights. Some of the supports and trim are different between these. Also, the 81 and 82 trucks had their parking lights and turn signals in the bumper instead of the grille. Something to think about.


----------



## yortengel (Mar 12, 2000)

alan is right, I have installed an 83 cab on a 74 truck. but I kept the old front clip. It worked but there were some differences. It looked ok. Also the newer dashes don't fit real well into the older trucks. I installed a 84 dash into a 75 C65 last year, It worked but didn't seem to fit quite right.
Good Luck. There are also differences in the door hardware. before 80 is one type and after is another. They can be mixed up but won't work quite right with the wrong year door panels, As I remember the window regulators have different lenth shafts to the window cranks. and there are long and short door panels.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2000)

Yes, for the most part, they are all the same. I have a page on my site listing what parts will interchange between what years.
If you wanted to put an 81 or newer hood onto your pre 81 fenders, you'd have to chop the insides of the fenders, to allow the hood hinges to work. There's subtle differences. The 81& up hood, has a seperate cowl, and pre 81, the cowl is part of the hood. The list of parts that interchange is long....

~Chuck

----------
Chuck's Chevy Truck Pages - Snowplowing Central
http://www.chuckschevytruckpages.com/snowplowingcentral.html


----------



## 525 (Feb 27, 2000)

There all correct. The original question was could a newer front (86-87) end be installed onto an older (78) cab. It can, but you must use ALL of the newer front end components including radiator support etc. Sorry for any mixup, JB


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2000)

I want to hank everyone for the responses to my question. To the earlier post that had difficulty with the later dash installation, was the newer dash too big? Can you explain the trouble you had with this installation?


----------



## Captkaos (Jan 3, 2000)

73-87 cabs have some subtle differences, but the are the same basic stamp. I will take pics of my '73 and the '86 I am working on to maybe help out. The dash on both are the same (metal underneath) The dash pad appearance wise is different, but will bolt up. I had a '87 in mine at one time. If you want a list of parts for the front end conversion, go here: http://www.coloradok5.com/grilleswap.shtml or here http://www.off-road.com/chevy/tech/grill/ Same article. I am doing this to my '73, but I am using a tilt front end....

----------
Chris Lucas
http://www.wwisp.com/~captkaos


----------



## yortengel (Mar 12, 2000)

The newer dash didn't seem to fit the cab above the insturment panel. It was a C65 Dump truck, this may have had some thing to do with it.


----------



## FrankenJimmy (May 21, 2000)

I installed a complete interior from a 1990 Jimmy in my 81 jimmy. Technically it bolted right in except for a few exceptions. The new dash pad covered my vin # (try and explain that to the boys in blue) because the vin location in the newer truck is closer to the centerof the dash by at least an inch and a half. On the instrument panel I had to cut a hole for the headlight switch and for the w/wiper switch. The radio opening is completely different. I only have a center seatbelt in the rear seat because the newer trucks use a shoulder belt set-up that is integrated in the removable half top(who-ever thought of that one should be shot, how are your rear passengers supposed to wear their seat-belt if you have the top off?) Also the power window switches are wired differently. The final result you ask? well the truck is still kind of ugly but at least the inside is nice and all these problems can be fixed.


----------



## mudd rat (Jul 4, 2000)

I have an 86 cab on my 78 k-10. it bolted right up. only mod was to remove the cowling from in front of the windshield. also the dashes should be interchangeble i put my 78 dash in the 86 cab and if fit fine.

----------
Mudd_rat: 1978 k-10 350/350/203 4 inch suspention 3 inch body lift and 39 inch mickey thompsons


----------

